# Doctor disputed Fibromyalgia!



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I have been advised by a doctor that too many women are being misdiagnosed with Fibromyalgia and rheumatoid arthitis when all they are lacking is the hormone progesterone. I was shocked. He said that the lack of the hormone also increases chances of losing valuable bone mineral in aging. He explained that's why when a lot of women are pregnant they feel so good because of the increased level of progesterone. Anyone familiar with this?


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Rowe, Although I've never heard of this before, I did find it interesting. When I first came down with the symptoms of fm back in l986 I remember one of the things my doctor said was that my progesterone levels were very low. We didn't talk about it any further since they didn't know what was wrong with me.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hello Weener! Been a while huh? I went by a health food store and the lady there gave me two cassettes with another doctor talking about this. I am anxious to listen to it. She said a lot of people came in and bought the natural Progesterone that you rub on your skin, since it absorbs better through the skin than the digestive tract. According to her, the symptoms do mimic Fibro, but she is still a believer of Fibro as well. In fact, she sells formulas just for Fibro.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Yes, it's been awhile, I went AWOL for 4 months due to my health, but I'm much better now and am gradually getting back to the BB. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

So glad to see you are back, Weener. Hope you continue to get better everyday.BTW...I bought some of that creme to try. I'll keep you informed. It is suppose to help with aches and pains, as well as uh..sex drive...


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I would tend to agree with the lady at the Health Food store. Although I haven't researched the point, I would suspect they are probably 2 separate disorders, that may include similar symptoms. Wouldn't it be nice if that were your problem!! Let us know how you get on with the cream!







PS - Wanted to add, there are a lot of doctors out there with a lot of opinions. I tend to discount the opinions of those doctors who have little to no experience with treating a large number of Fibro patients. They tend to develop very narrow sighted opinions based on a very small group of patients. Where as an experienced doctor who has treated a large number of Fibro patients tends to see "the big picture" a little better, and tends to keep up on the latest research findings, and therefore would have a more educated opinion. Just my opinion though!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Rowe, what kind of doctor did you see? Did s/he tell you that your diagnosis is wrong, or was s/he just sounding off? As for your doctor's thoughts on a deficiency of progesterone being the reason for symptoms - wouldn't this be something that could be tested, measured and hormones prescribed if necessary, then see if the 'Fibro' or 'RA' symptoms decreased or abated? I don't know much about sex hormones. And an RA diagnosis would be accompanied by abnormal autoimmune panel results surely so diagnosis might not be questionable?







I'm well confused!!To answer your question on the other thread, a rheumatologist might be your best bet, as Mrsmason suggested. But I'm not really sure how the healthcare system works in your country (in the UK we see our General Practitioners and they refer us to consultants if they feel it necessary).


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

P.S Hi Weener, it's good to see you back.







I'm glad you've been feeling better lately.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I haven't had any luck with the "healthfood" store progesterone cream, nor with one over the internet. Don't know if a doctor might have a prescription progesterone that might work better. Don't know whether it is the progesterone or another hormone that is the problem (i.e. thyroid hormone or growth hormone). There should be tests for these levels. Some claim that the suggested ranges might not be accurate for everybody. I know that Teitlebaum says this about the thyroid levels. I was tempted to purchase products of his that they had at my healthfood store, but I found it contained some ingredients that I am supposedly sensitive to, so I decided not to risk it. It was also extremely costly (they come in a pack). Anybody that has tried it and gotten good results, please let us know.Yes! welcome back weener!














So glad you have been feeling better. I just went through a three week bout with an upper respiratory infection followed by an intestinal infection and am hoping to get back to normal soon. I had to decline my sub E.A. offers. Hoping they will accept me back when I'm feeling up to par again.Hope you get some answers Rowe. Different docs have different opinions on the subject of this condition. That is for sure! M


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Susan..sorry so long to get back, I've been so busy. A GP told me this. I'm not so convinced he is up to date on Fibro though. I started the cream, and the only result I am seeing is increased libido. Of course I could use this extra benefit.


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

What the heck is the deal with that doctor





















If you have fibro,you have fibro,not "lack of progesterone". 'nuff said.However, the excellent Pain Clinic where I go for fibro tests and supplements hormones in members with fibro who are past menopause or have had hysterectomy at a younger age(I am 42,had hyst around 3 1/2 years ago)They believe it helps overall.They also supplemnt "relaxin:"if interested search google with words relaxin and Dr Samuel Yue for his studies!He is very wise and is at clinic I go to.****Be careful what type of "progesterone" cream you buy!!!!!If it just says wild yam,it is NOT prog cream,has to list actual progesterone on the label.If anyone wants brand names,I can dig a few names out of creams that have a measured amoutn of prog so dose is consistent.I have had very good results from supplemental pregesterone,testosterone(just a wee bit) and estrogen. Your MD can use a "compounding pharmacy" where they mix BIO-IDENTICAL estrog,preg and testosterone(pharm can leave out testosterone,put more prog in,etc they can match it to your specific need.It is a liquid in a small bottle,you rub 1-5 drops(or as MD recommends) on your skin typically your wrists.***I am a big fan of bio-identical hormones,I was on non-bio and felt like #### for 2 years.Now finally with right suplemt starting to feel like human again.Good lluck-Celtic


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2003)

Yes, I have heard of this via Dr. John R. Lee before he passed on October 17th...especially the part about natural progesterone building bone density where estrogen merely preserves what is left.But I don't think it is as simple as what your doctor portrayed. It is no doubt a very complicated mechanism that produces FMS.Rowe.... it usually takes at least 3 months of use before any noticeable changes will take place.Just for the record, I've been using natural progesterone for 7 or 8 years and I still have FMS.... although there is the possibility that it might be worse had I not used the natural progesterone?Too much natural progesterone also makes me weepy.Who knows?Don't let it upset you, Honey. It's probably good to use a bit of natural progestone if for no other reason than for its anticarcinogenic properties.Evie


----------

